# Biting worse at 6 months than as a puppy...:(



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

Please tell me an increase in biting is just part of the pesky teenage years! I thought we put this behind us. Lola is 6.5 months old and has just recently begun biting us again..hard and holding on. She went through the typical puppy nipping/biting for several months but she had gotten increasingly better by 4 - 5 months. Are there different strategies to use now that she is a bit older..putting a toy in her mouth and distracting her does not work. I try to get away but she holds on so hard, I can't free myself from her grip. When I finally get away, I walk into another room (she is gated in the kitchen). I continually tell her "No Biting" or '"Gentle". 

I will share her daily routine..does it look like she is getting enough exercise?
6:00- Wake and go for a short pee brake in the yard. Eat breakfast.
8:30- Back in the crate...we leave for work and school
10:30 - 12:00. Dog sitter comes for lunch and play time.
2:30 - Out for pee break, then playing in the kitchen...family is there doing homework, starting dinner, etc 
5:00- Longer walk..started using the Gentle Leader so we are able to be out for a good 30 - 40 minutes
6:00- Back in the crate while we eat dinner
7:00- In the kitchen with toys..most of the family is elsewhere..baths, getting ready for bed, etc
9:00- She comes in the family room with hubby and me to get used to another room. plays with hubby and toys
10:00 Back in crate for bed

She also goes into the yard for pee/poo breaks 4-5 additional times a day. I take her leash off and she does zoomies around the yard during that time.. we also play ball and frisbee for a few minutes each time.


Is there more I can add? How else can I teach her "No Biting". She has broken skin and really hurt me at least two times now. I am really nervous about her not letting go when she bites.

PS- She has been to puppy kindergarten and we are scheduled to start Beginner 1 in early May.

One more thing..my husband is less patient than I am..he yells and puts her in her crate right away when she bites.

Help..I love my sweet girl and I dont want to be afraid around her.

Carol


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

Just to me your schedule seems like she is playing by herself for a lot of the time. And just in my opinion 30-40 minutes a day isn't enough exercise or socialization for a 6.5 month old. 
I realize you know this is wrong but what your husband is doing is wrong. The crate shouldn't be for punishment, it should be her safe place. He should try saying ow loudly and walk away. This takes away her fun and will be a punishment itself. 
What we used to do was put our thumb and press down on her tongue and hold for 20 seconds. She will try and roll and get out of it but you can't let go until 20 seconds. Then continue doing whatever you were doing for her to bite. Repeat until she walks away and doesn't want to play anymore. 
Might not be the thing for you. This is just what we were taught a couple years ago with our first golden and it has been very effective. 
Instead of keeping her locked in the kitchen try putting a leash on her and you and let her come around the house with you. She should be old enough for some freedom now and this way when/if you let her roam the house she will be used to it and not go ballistic with freedom. 
Good luck. Hopefully other people give you more advice.


----------



## cossette (Oct 24, 2010)

*Biting*

Can you tell us what type of chewing items you offer the puppy? Frozen kongs ( stuffed with soaked kibble) is very helpful in giving pup something to chew. Remember, most chewing is going to take place at dawn and dusk. 

I would get rid of the food dish and offer all food by hand (must have a gentle mouth) and kongs. 

No play using your hands as the toy. 

Teach pup to carry around a toy while you work on the problem.

Most dogs go in /out of this stage for several months. 

These are simple /safe suggestions. Several other suggestions might be available after getting more history. I am not quick to add punishments. Problems can be traced back to things that owners do / do not do that help contribute to the problem. I have seen trainers tell people to grab muzzles , pinch noses and much more. The moment that was stopped and another method used the problem was solved. I have heard of trainers that tell clients to "ignore the behavior". That method will not work with some dogs. Poor clients had bite marks going up / down arms and legs. Each dog will respond to a certain method. Remember, if the method you use makes the problem increase it is the wrong method to use.


----------



## cossette (Oct 24, 2010)

Are you giving this dog frozen kongs?

Will th edog take food nicely ( gentle) from your fingers?

Do you play using your hands?

Besides crate, what other methods have you/husband tried?


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Our puppy is a few weeks younger than yours, so I don't know if any of my advice will help.... when our pup gets bitey, we use the "leave it" command. He knows that command means not to touch, smell, or chew. We taught it to him by putting down tempting items, using the leave it command, and when he looked up at us we'd clicked treat. Now we can use the command for biting, and he will stop. But he doesn't start up on the biting unless he hasn't gotten enough exercise & playtime in a day.

Also I agree that that doesn't sound like enough interactive playtime. One thing that helps our pup get his issues out is to play with other dogs. Do you have a dog park or a way to play with other dogs? Also I think a good game of tug of war can help. We play almost every day.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

We are finally starting to see improvement from our dog in this area, and he is 11 months old. What did NOT work for us, and only got him more ramped, was using the spray bottle method that soooo many people told us works wonders. Not for our dog! Spraying him with water or a vinegar mix would only get him more ramped and crazy. What I've been doing the past few weeks, consistently, and by golly it's working, is firmly grabbing ahold of his whole body when he starts to jump/bite (we have a leash on him outside at all times so this is maneagable) and I gently wrap his muzzle with my hands, while telling him soothingly to "chill out". Once he calms - usually after 30 seconds or so, he will go into a "down" for me, and I remove my hand from his muzzle, tell him to "look" at me, then I use the "kisses" command, he will lick me, and I give him gentle praise and a treat. We have a very easily aroused dog - in fact we know we are dealing with impulse control issues - a behaviourist is stopping by this evening to meet with us for the first time. But I'm just relieved to be seeing improvement with the gentle methods we've taken on. SOOOOO many people seem to go through this problem with their goldens at this adolescent stage. Good luck to you!

Someone else on the teenage thread also gave me another cool idea that works for us inside. When Tucker starts to get needy, follow me around and just start the nipping/biting at me, I'll turn at him and let out a loud "aaack!" This works, but saying the words "no bite" doesn't! Imagine that! Might be worth a try!  I know this wouldn't work for us outside, as he goes over the edge of controllability so much faster outside.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

I also have to agree with others that more human or animal interaction would probably be a huge help. We don't have too much opportunity for puppy playdates unless a neighbor dog comes out, which is only a couples times a week, but our Tucker just loves to be outside in the afternoon when my three children are done with their homework and are ready for some outside romping. Tucker just follows them around the yard as they play on their bikes/big wheels, and I get him involved in his own games of "hunt for the treat" as well. Along with this, I walk him usually about 3 miles a day. He also gets 20-30 minutes of fetching time outside on his own every day, too. These dogs REALLY need their exercise at this age. Best of luck to you!


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all for great advice! Just to answer some questions posed..

I may have the very first Golden ever that does NOT like Kongs!. We have stuffed them with carrots, moistened kibble, yougrt (then frozen). ..she just sniffs, licks a few times, then leaves it.

She rips apart almost all other toys. We have to get a new chew toy nearly every other day. We have tried all kinds of toys.

With regard to food, she does take it gently from our hands..we had some resource guarding issues a while back and the trainer worked with us on that and it has greatly improved.

Ironically, my husband plays rough with her, using his hands to play slap her face and jab her so she goes after him...and she hardly ever bites HIM!

It seems like such a catch 22...I want her to be around us more often but everytime she is with us, she just bites us and we have to crate her..which is probably just making the problem worse. It is like a viscious cycle. 

Even when we play ball or frisbee outside, she retrieves the ball, brings it back, drops it at my feet, then bites on me. I will turn and ignore her, then she bites my butt (OUCH!) or the back of my legs.

I know this will pass, but it is so frustrating right now. Thanks again for all the tips. I will try everything mentioned.

carol


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

carolc1130 said:


> Ironically, my husband plays rough with her, using his hands to play slap her face and jab her so she goes after him...and she hardly ever bites HIM!


I'm no expert, but I would think that this needs to stop immediately. This is a huge red flag to me.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree, this is not helping the biting situation. She thinks that is how she is supposed to play with humans now. 
My boyfriend wrestles with our 1 year old doodle but he knows the secOnd teeth touch human skin (even by accident) the game is over. Captain knows and respects this rule and he will stop himself if his teeth graze skin. 
Phoebe out 6.5 month old we dont do that with for 2 reasons, she is still young and in training, and she is very delicate so she is not the best candidate for wrestling. She is a cuddler.


----------



## carolc1130 (Nov 27, 2011)

toliva said:


> I'm no expert, but I would think that this needs to stop immediately. This is a huge red flag to me.


I totally agree. I remind him everyday that we are working onher not biting and his behavior is encouraging it.


----------



## cossette (Oct 24, 2010)

Couple of things I would add to the ball / fetch game. 
Have two balls.
Toss one ball. Once drops the ball toss the other ball prior to pup biting. After a couple of reps, start to delay the toss of the second ball by asking pup for an acceptable behavior. I think "sit" would work nicely. I think you might have an unwanted behavior chain. Remember, try and replace an unwanted behavior with one that you like .


----------

